# Do I just have bad luck with Milwaukee?



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

Had anyone else ran into these same issues?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

The halogen lamp burnt out?


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

farlsincharge said:


> The halogen lamp burnt out?


Flickered, went out, and hasn't come back on since.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Probably the lamp, they burn hot in rough service. I probably change mine once every couple months. I keep a stash in the truck.
The pliers are probably cheap junk so no suprises there. Seems to me some others were having chuck issues, but not that particular one. I have never had a chuck issue, but my newest drill is a v18.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

bradtheagency said:


> I've been on a solid streak since my last post about my pliers until 2 weeks ago my m18 halogen flashlight burnt up on me and left me dark in an attic and today I was driving a half inch auger through a 2x4 and snapped the screw that holds the chuck in place. Mind you this is part of an m18 kit i purchased in January


The flashlight burning up, and the bulb burning out as mentioned later, are completely different items. Which is it?


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

Voltage Hazard said:


> The flashlight burning up, and the bulb burning out as mentioned later, are completely different items. Which is it?


More than likely bulb, was going to do the LED upgrade anyway so it's really of minimal concern to me in comparison the the chuck screw snapping.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bradtheagency said:


> More than likely bulb, was going to do the LED upgrade anyway so it's really of minimal concern to me in comparison the the chuck screw snapping.


So , it looks like the broken chuck screw is still in the drive shaft ? Had that happen once with a very old dewalt 12 volt . Was it the new fuel drill or the older M 18 ? Sorry to hear that ! Nothing worse than a broken tool that shouldn't have broken !


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> So , it looks like the broken chuck screw is still in the drive shaft ? Had that happen once with a very old dewalt 12 volt . Was it the new fuel drill or the older M 18 ? Sorry to hear that ! Nothing worse than a broken tool that shouldn't have broken !


Older M18


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Go with Bosch Brute Tough (not the compact crap), they're solid tools.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

My boss walked into the supplier and the Milwaukee rep was there.
Rep says, "our tools are the best", makes boss a deal he cannot refuse. Just gimme your old dewalt stuff in trade. 
Gets him a bag, hammer drill, impact, sawzall, light, circ saw and something else. 
Within 2 weeks, hammer drill and impact were dead. Light had a bad connection or something. One battery would only last 10 mins. 
Goes back to supplier and gets replaced no questions asked. Nice warranty. 

Second impact dies. Drill busts a gear. Takes back. New stuff. 

Second light is in a trash bin somewhere. Drill is....who knows. Impact still around from time to time.

Moral of the story, every brand has lemons, most name brands are fine. If they made crap, they would be out of business.

I am a Makita guy. I have been lucky. Not one bad experience in 5 years since I switched.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> So , it looks like the broken chuck screw is still in the drive shaft ? Had that happen once with a very old dewalt 12 volt . Was it the new fuel drill or the older M 18 ? Sorry to hear that ! Nothing worse than a broken tool that shouldn't have broken !


Sorry forgot to answer the first part. Yeah broken chuck screw stuck in shaft. Going to hit my service center when I get a free chance, 40 minutes away but better than waiting on fed ex.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> My boss walked into the supplier and the Milwaukee rep was there.
> Rep says, "our tools are the best", makes boss a deal he cannot refuse. Just gimme your old dewalt stuff in trade.
> Gets him a bag, hammer drill, impact, sawzall, light, circ saw and something else.
> Within 2 weeks, hammer drill and impact were dead. Light had a bad connection or something. One battery would only last 10 mins.
> ...


Looks like I'll be keeping the dewalt stuff that keeps on ticking like a timex , lol ? My first cordless tools were makita . They pioneered the cordless market back in the day .


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I had battery Milwaukee stuff a few years ago and hated that crap. It's funny I love the corded products by them had an old house drill abused the bejesus out of it again and again only replaced the cord and brushes oh and the "d" handle but that was all me. 
I was in a supply house recently and their rep was trying to get me to get some no thanks people bag on deWalt but I have had their products for years and do abuse them (their tools). For all my abuse I have had way less issues with them than Milwaukee battery stuff.


----------



## mk2munky (Oct 31, 2012)

A lot of the guys I work with hate Milwaukee. The contractor supplies the power tools, and I think they're fine, considering it's pretty much them and DeWalt at the top. I think guys abuse the Milwaukee stuff. The one guy at the last job broke several drills. He threw at least two and broke a tooth on the one chuck and a retaining screw on another chuck. They're not indestructible.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I don't throw my tools or drop them on purpose as some do, yes they are not indestructible but also I don't think you should treat them like glass also. Generally I am good to my tools and they are good to me. 
But as the OP said not everyone is like that especially if they don't foot the repair bill. Losers.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

Sparky J said:


> I don't throw my tools or drop them on purpose as some do, yes they are not indestructible but also I don't think you should treat them like glass also. Generally I am good to my tools and they are good to me.
> But as the OP said not everyone is like that especially if they don't foot the repair bill. Losers.


I'm the same way, a lot of wear and tear that I get comes from in my contractor bag and with transport but my job site use I wouldn't consider abusive.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Screw the chuck back on and use that thing. Mines been broken for 2 years now, forgot about it until I read this thread. It's the same exact break as yours.

And fwiw, I've had dewalt drills shear the screw as well.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> Screw the chuck back on and use that thing. Mines been broken for 2 years now, forgot about it until I read this thread. It's the same exact break as yours.
> 
> And fwiw, I've had dewalt drills shear the screw as well.


Screw snapped in the shaft though and I didn't want to put my own screw in its place and void the warranty


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

bradtheagency said:


> Screw snapped in the shaft though and I didn't want to put my own screw in its place and void the warranty


I have been using mine with the sheared screw, aka no retaining screw. The chuck comes loose about as often as that screw came loose (not very often).


----------



## mk2munky (Oct 31, 2012)

You can get those screws online, I think I found them on eBay. They are a reverse thread with something like a 1/8" hex socket head.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I've never had any problems with my Milwaukee stuff.


----------



## Ewcelectric (Nov 3, 2012)

In my experience this sounds about right for Milwaukee. 
Problem is if we want complete tool lines sharing one common battery, and readily available, our options are limited. I've switched to makita, my warranty claims are lower (read not totally gone). 3 early lxt batteries which replacements have been trouble free, and one (white) el cheapo drill. 

IMO best way to keep cordless stuff going is with a nice quiet inverter generator with lots of cord, and use the corded stuff when possible


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I love the Milwaukee tools that are older than me. Have about 6 sawzalls. Hammer drill. Holehawg. And 2 corded standard drills. I have the m12 drill and use it more than my standard ryobi 18v. I have no issues with them aside from brushes every few years and one coil from the sawzalls I pulled out of the scrap pile.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I am beginning to think that no brand name is better than the other. We live in a disposable society - toilet paper is no different than power tools anymore. Sad but true.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

99cents said:


> toilet paper is no different than power tools anymore. Sad but true.


But where can I get the M12 TP? Imagine pairing a roll of charmin with a m12 XC battery.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

99cents said:


> I am beginning to think that no brand name is better than the other. We live in a disposable society - toilet paper is no different than power tools anymore. Sad but true.


 When I first read the title of the thread, about bad luck with Milwaukee, my first thought was "That's why I moved"!
Seriously, when you bought Milwaukee, you bought the best. The equipment was built well and repairable.
All my Milwaukee tools are corded and over ten years old.
The problem started with the bean-counters and ownership changes.
Four or five different owners in the last forty years?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't killed a corded Milwaukee too yet, but the only cordless Milwaukee tool I have used is the m12 multitool and I am too in love with the thing to hate on it. My other cordless tools are predominantly ridgid with some Makita mixed in. I have been incredibly Impressed with the durability and power of the Ridgid 18v cordless stuff, and their tools are also some of the lightest weight in the market. The Milwaukee cordless stuff just always seemed too heavy for what you get in my opinion.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

local134gt said:


> But where can I get the M12 TP? Imagine pairing a roll of charmin with a m12 XC battery.


As soon as they come out with an M12 pressure washer, I'll let you know


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I haven't killed a corded Milwaukee too yet, but the only cordless Milwaukee tool I have used is the m12 multitool and I am too in love with the thing to hate on it. My other cordless tools are predominantly ridgid with some Makita mixed in. I have been incredibly Impressed with the durability and power of the Ridgid 18v cordless stuff, and their tools are also some of the lightest weight in the market. The Milwaukee cordless stuff just always seemed too heavy for what you get in my opinion.


I agree . All my milwaukee corded tools are still going strong after years of use . We all have a tendency of pushing a cordless tool past it's intended use , which is why they all eventually fail . I do the same thing and hate cords , but I'll drag one out to drill studs if there's a lot to do . The last cordless drill I burnt up was a bosch 24 volt . I guess using a 1 3/8" uni - bit all day was too much for it , lol ?


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

bradtheagency said:


> More than likely bulb, was going to do the LED upgrade anyway so it's really of minimal concern to me in comparison the the chuck screw snapping.


I've got the M18 light and had bulb issues, got online and got the Milwaukee LED lamp- best $ spent on that light. Stop spending $ on replacement halogens and get the LED, you won't regret it.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

sparky723 said:


> I've got the M18 light and had bulb issues, got online and got the Milwaukee LED lamp- best $ spent on that light. Stop spending $ on replacement halogens and get the LED, you won't regret it.


I just got the LED replacement heads for my 18 volt dewalt flashlights . What an improvement ! That should at least take care of that problem , the broken chuck screw is another issue .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I smoked my Panasonic 18 volt but have been very pleased with my Milwaukee stuff. I abuse mine with large hole saws, auger bits, etc. etc. I think the misconception is that a cordless tool is supposed to last as long as a corded one!:no::no: With the trade-off in weight, something is going to have to be sacrificed. In my opinion, it's still worth using cordless. I've never had a Red Lithium battery go bad yet. I had a few of the old original M12 batts go bad but they're getting some age on them! I've never owned a Dewalt though, that would be cheating on Milwaukee!!:no::no:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

wendon said:


> I smoked my Panasonic 18 volt but have been very pleased with my Milwaukee stuff. I abuse mine with large hole saws, auger bits, etc. etc. I think the misconception is that a cordless tool is supposed to last as long as a corded one!:no::no: With the trade-off in weight, something is going to have to be sacrificed. In my opinion, it's still worth using cordless. I've never had a Red Lithium battery go bad yet. I had a few of the old original M12 batts go bad but they're getting some age on them! I've never owned a Dewalt though, that would be cheating on Milwaukee!!:no::no:


I've got a mixed variety of cordless tools and as long as I don't keep them in the same bag , they get along just fine , lol ! The majority of my cordless stuff is dewalt though . I best the hell out of those tools and they keep coming back for more , so who am I to argue ? When they all die eventually , maybe I'll make the leap to another brand ?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I've got a mixed variety of cordless tools and as long as I don't keep them in the same bag , they get along just fine , lol ! The majority of my cordless stuff is dewalt though . I best the hell out of those tools and they keep coming back for more , so who am I to argue ? When they all die eventually , maybe I'll make the leap to another brand ?


One thing I'm finding out is the brushless tools rock. My next toy is going to be the M12 brushless impact!:thumbup: The only thing I hate about my M18 brushless is the crazy speed selector location. Hit it time and again with my little finger and then when you go to drive the screw it's on low speed!! Maybe someone would know how to hack this thing???


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

wendon said:


> One thing I'm finding out is the brushless tools rock. My next toy is going to be the M12 brushless impact!


Once the 2453-22 kit is in stock anywhere I'm going to order it up!


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Forget the Tools...

In your photo/Logo picture, your incorrectly holding the BB...

You address the Ball Straight to the lane and always use your arms or body, for leverage, the twist of the wrist for most is a little to much, and well misunderstood.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> Forget the Tools...
> 
> In your photo/Logo picture, your incorrectly holding the BB...
> 
> You address the Ball Straight to the lane and always use your arms or body, for leverage, the twist of the wrist for most is a little to much, and well misunderstood.


Questioning the Jesus' technique?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> Forget the Tools...
> 
> In your photo/Logo picture, your incorrectly holding the BB...
> 
> You address the Ball Straight to the lane and always use your arms or body, for leverage, the twist of the wrist for most is a little to much, and well misunderstood.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> Forget the Tools...
> 
> In your photo/Logo picture, your incorrectly holding the BB...
> 
> You address the Ball Straight to the lane and always use your arms or body, for leverage, the twist of the wrist for most is a little to much, and well misunderstood.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

my new m12 fuel drill is working great, but the charger has died, the XC battery only charges halfway, and the regular battery is being squirrely as to when it decides to charge.

I wonder if the pushed out a bad batch of cells/batteries to make the m12 fuel release date.


----------



## bradtheagency (Dec 5, 2012)

I took it to my local service center, they were pretty surprised it happened as well so I'm not too terribly concerned, thinking about picking up some of the M12 fuel line this week too.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

the drill with the XC battery works great, pokes 5/8 holes on high speed, handle feels way better, being able to switch between drill and drive mode is convenient.

picked it up on sale the other week with 2 xc batteries, one regular battery, for just under 200 after tax.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Regular size batteries are 2 year warranty and XC's are 3 year warranty aren't they? Sucks to hear of problems, but hopefully warranty replacement will be a breeze.

Right now Home Depot (Canada) has a promotion.. buy any M12 Fuel and get a free XC (32Wh) battery.. plus save $25 on the purchase of any M12 Fuel kit.

Picked up the drill/driver for $164 with 1 regular battery and 2 XC's. Pretty good deal for Canada, eh. I'm breaking up with Makita and going steady with Milwaukee now.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

All my Milwaukee stuff is going strong after 2 years of abuse. One of my batteries quit the other day, but it was well under warranty even for charges (since I have 6) so they just handed me a new one.

Pretty impressed with everything, really, except maybe the rubber peeling off prematurely. The Fuel drill, hackzall and rotary hammer are good enough that if they broke, I'd buy two more.


----------



## B9robb (Apr 23, 2013)

Just to let people know in the future.. The chuck screw snapped off in my hd18pd recently, to remove the end I drilled out with a 3mm bit and then used a 3.5mm threading tap and screwed into it, as its a left handed thread it screwed straight out. Saves time sending it to a service centre.


----------



## donjuandesparko (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought a M18 drill/impact combo kit from an orange retailer when they first came out, and aside from one battery taking a high-dive from some scaffolding, they have performed up to snuff.

In an uncharacteristic impulse buy last week I picked up an M12 Fuel drill. Holy mackerel. If this thing lasts a year, I would consider stockpiling a few just in case. It can easily out-do what an older Ni-Cad 18V drill can, at about half the weight. No problems with either the batteries or the charger on the little drill so far.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

As a drill manufacturer, Milwaukee makes really good saws.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a cheapo 18V Skil drill I use when my Milwaukee drills are in the shop. It has been getting a lot of use lately. I can't seem to kill it. Right now I have a Fuel drill in the shop with a siezed chuck and an M12 driver that has completely died.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

took the charger back to the supply house, they switched it out on the spot and havent had a problem since. all the batteries are working fine.

the fuel drill is great with the XC batts, the fact that it has enough torque to feed a 7/8 nail eater bit through three studs faster than the boom drill will while still being light enough to carry around all day without is awesome.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Now my Hackzall has crapped out. That leaves me with an impact driver and a Sawzall. My Fuel drill and M12 driver are already in the shop. The Hackzall is on its way to the shop. All these tools are less than a year old. 

I spend half my time on remote industrial sites. I need dependable tools.

Milwaukee, you suck.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Don't treat your personal tools like company tools. You kind of sound like you would have "bad luck" with any brand.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chewy said:


> Don't treat your personal tools like company tools. You kind of sound like you would have "bad luck" with any brand.


I don't abuse them, I use them. I'm not going to leave my power tools in the truck so they won't break.

"nothing but heavy duty" shouldn't be a marketing slogan.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I haven't had any problems with the cordless tools that weren't my own fault.

Although i have broke 2 final drives in my hole hawgs and one other gear thingy. 

Luckily I was able to make one out of the 3 broken hole hawgs, works like a champ.

They all broke while drilling 2 1/2" mast holes though blocking with a hole saw.


----------

